# Would You Let a Halfling Rog1 Have this Magic Item?



## Sepulchrave II (Aug 25, 2002)

*Description*

This plain and unadorned gold band grows or shrinks to fit the finger of its wearer. If exposed to fire, fine writing can be seen both inside and outside of its circle. The script is Elvish, but the language is that of Mordor.

*Intelligent Item?*

The One Ring should be regarded as having Intelligence 1 Wisdom 10 and Charisma 30. Its sentience – in the conventional sense of the word – is negligible: on a par with animals, perhaps. However, it possesses extraordinary force of ‘personality,’ for want of a better term. 

Its alignment is Lawful Evil, although it bestows no negative levels upon its bearer, irrespective of his or her alignment. It cannot speak, or communicate in any other form with its bearer. It does, however, have a special purpose: _Find Sauron_. Its rudimentary perceptions of the environment around it will indicate when the most opportune moment for the Ring to ‘move on’ is, and at these moments it will attempt to place itself in a position which will bring it closer to its maker. It may slip off a finger, cause its wearer to don it and reveal himself, or suggest some other course of action which might expedite its return to Sauron. For all such purposes, the One Ring is considered to have an Ego score of 14.


*Initial Contact with the One Ring*

Any creature who views the One Ring for the first time must make a Will saving throw (DC 23), or be affected by a special _suggestion_. The exact nature of the _suggestion_ varies according to the strength, status and disposition of those who see it. Typical _suggestions_ might include:

“Sauron is destroyed. You are my rightful inheritor. Perhaps you should not consign me to the fire, but rather keep me.”

“It’s your Birthday! How dare your kinsman steal your present! You should do something about it.”

“Why not put me in your pocket? I might prove useful later.”

“If you wielded me, you could heal the hurts of Middle-Earth.”

“Why not take me? You could bury me deep in Minas Tirith, only to be used as a last resort against the Enemy.”

And so on. The _suggestion_ is not framed in words, but rather manifests as a feeling or inclination. If the Will saving throw is successful, the subject is aware of his or her own desire for ownership, and may act to ignore it, avoid it, or let the Ring pass out of his or her provenance. 

Each subsequent time that a creature views the Ring, he or she must make the saving throw again. Each time, the DC of the save increases by +1. If a creature at any time _touches_ the Ring, the cumulative DC immediately increases by 10 points. Hobbits and Good creatures receive a +4 bonus to their Will saves to counteract this effect: for Good Hobbits, the bonuses are cumulative.

If the initial save is unsuccessful, the viewer need not act immediately, but may bide his or her time indefinitely, until an opportune moment to enact the _suggestion_ occurs. 
If the ring is removed from his or her vicinity for an extended length of time, he or she feels an overwhelming urge to be near it again, and unless he or she makes a further Will save (DC 24) is effectively under the effect of an indefinite _ geas_ to return to the Ring’s presence. If the Will save is successful, the _suggestion_ effect is dispelled, and the subject may count his or her blessings. 


*Emotion*

At crucial times, as indicated by the its perception of its environment and its special purpose (_Find Sauron_), the One Ring can effectively arouse a strong _emotion_ in any person (including the bearer) who is in its immediate vicinity. The subject need not see the Ring for this to occur, but merely needs to be aware of its presence. The One Ring can evoke _Hate_ in the subject, directed towards the Ring’s owner, _Despair_ at the prospect of losing the Ring or the inevitability of Sauron locating it and punishing the subject (either in the owner himself, or in another who desires it but does not possess it), _Fear_ in the owner that others desire to take the Ring by force, _Rage_ in either the possessor or those who desire it, or any combination thereof.

The _emotion_ effect lasts for 1d6 minutes. Against those already under the influence of its _suggestion_ effect, no saving throw is allowed. Other subjects are entitled to a Will save, DC 24. After arousing _emotion_, the Ring falls quiescent for at least 1d20 days, although any _suggestion_ effect remains in place. Hobbits and Good Creatures receive a +4 bonus to their Will saves to counteract this effect. Again, for Good Hobbits, the bonuses are cumulative.


*“It draws them to me…”*

Against the following divinations used by servants of the Enemy, or by Sauron himself, the One Ring acts as an _Amulet of Inescapable Location_: _Locate Object, Locate Creature_ (the Ring’s bearer), _Detect Evil, Detect Magic_. For example, a Ringwraith – under the effect of a permanent enlarged _Locate Object: The One Ring_ divination cast at 40th level - would be capable of perceiving its presence and direction within 6,000 feet. 


*Wearing the Ring*

A creature who places the One Ring upon his finger, even for the briefest moment, enjoys the benefits of immortality from that point onwards – assuming that he or she does not already possess this quality. He or she becomes _invisible_, and enjoys the power of _true seeing_ for as long as the Ring is worn. Incorporeal and ethereal creatures can interact freely with one wearing the One Ring.


*Ownership of the Ring*

Mortals who possess the One Ring for an extended period of time begin to suffer from its burden. 

1. Every decade that passes with the Ring in his possession, the owner must make a Fortitude Save (DC 10 + the number of decades of ownership) or lose 1 point of Effective Constitution. All Creatures have an initial Effective Constitution equal to their Constitution score. Whilst the loss of Effective Constitution has no implications for hit points, saving throws, ability checks or skill checks, it represents a gradual shift towards undead status. When the owner reaches an Effective Constitution less than half his actual Constitution, he or she begins to display physical signs of the Ring’s power over him: emaciation, a dislike of bright light, a desire for raw flesh, and insatiable hunger. He or she gains the Blindsight special ability. When his Effective Constitution reaches zero, the owner’s actual Constitution also falls to zero, and he or she becomes a Wraith (MM, p.185). He retains any class levels that he may have possessed in life. Hobbits receive a +4 racial bonus to Saving Throws to counteract these effects at all stages. Elves and other immortals are immune to this effect.

2. For every decade of ownership that passes, the possessor must also make a Will Saving throw (DC 10 + the number of decades of ownership) or suffer an alignment shift one place towards Lawful Evil. If, for any reason, the owner reaches zero Constitution before he becomes Lawful Evil, his alignment immediately shifts to bring it into accord with his new undead status. Hobbits receive a +4 racial bonus to Saving Throws to counteract these effects. Elves are _not_ immune to this effect.


*Frequent Wearing of the Ring*

If the Ring is donned more than an average of once per year in any ten-year period, the Save DC to resist its alignment-changing powers (but not its undead-bestowing qualities) increases by +2.

Activation of the Ring’s powers (detailed below), precipitate more radical changes in the owner.


*Mastering the One Ring*

Unlocking the Ring’s potential is a difficult task, and requires great strength of will. It cannot be immediately mastered, but its powers reveal themselves to the determined owner over a period of time. The One Ring’s abilities must be realized sequentially, and at each stage a progressively harder check is required. The following abilities can be utilized at will as a spell-like ability by the owner if the initial Will Saves are met:

DC21: _Command_
DC22: _Hold Person_
DC25: _Dominate Person_
DC29: _Dominate Monster_
DC35: _Rulership_

The _Rulership_ function acts as the rod of the same name, but 100HD of creatures per hit die and/or character level of the owner may be affected. Once a power is mastered, at least one week must elapse before the next power may be attempted. If, at any stage in the process of unlocking its potential, the bearer fails his Will saving throw, his ability to master the Ring’s power is arrested, and may not progress further. The save DCs to resist the Ring’s effects are equal to the initial DCs to master them. Effective spellcaster level is 40th, where appropriate.

Once the _Rulership_ function is mastered, the owner of the Ring enjoys the following benefits as long as the Ring is worn: a +10 insight bonus to AC, a +10 insight bonus to attacks, a +10 enhancement bonus to Charisma, a +10 insight bonus to all saving throws, +30 to all Intimidate skill checks and SR35. All spells cast by the owner are _enlarged_ and _intensified_ where appropriate, and the owner benefits from an effective Spellcraft increase of +100 when determining Epic Spellcasting. Furthermore, XP costs normally associated with casting Epic Spells are ignored, and the maximum ceiling advanced from 10,000 to 50,000XP.


*The Price of Power*

Any use of the Ring’s higher powers precipitates a Will saving throw with a DC equal to the difficulty class of the power mastered. If it fails, the owner begins an irreversible shift in Alignment towards Lawful Evil, a process that takes 1 month plus one month of the owner’s Charisma modifier. 

Mortal owners suffer from a greatly hastened degeneration, and the frequency with which they must successfully save against the undead-bestowing properties of the ring increases to once per year, with every year which passes since the initial realization of one of the Ring’s higher powers adding a cumulative +1 to the DC of the Saving Throw. 

Hobbits _do not_ receive a +4 racial bonus against this effect.


----------



## 7thlvlDM (Aug 25, 2002)

*yes*

Often, a great magical item, mentor, or form transfiguration can propel 1st lvl characters onto an epic (general use) adventure.  Why let then wack at kobolds when you can start them combating on a world menace from the start?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 25, 2002)

No, because it would be far too cliche' for me to enjoy.


----------



## Celebrim (Aug 25, 2002)

That is actually an excellent treatment of The Ring, the best I've seen, and yes, if I as a DM was prepared to accept the consequences of a world breaking artifact, then sure, I'd give it to a first level halfling rogue.  (Pity the poor halfling.)

I have only a few quibbles with this treatment.

First, Bilbo was hardly a 1st level halfling rogue.

At the start, I'd stat him as a say Ari2/Rog1.  By the time he gets the ring, I'm thinking more like Ari2/Rog3.  By the end of The Hobbit, I'd say he was somewhere between Ari2/Rog6 and Ari2/Rog8.  By the time we meet him in Rivendell in FotR, he's probably an Ari2/Rog8/Exp2 (or so).

Secondly, the Ring offers one other power you don't mention - it enhances whatever power is native to you.  I'd suggest that once you have worn the ring twice in any one year period, you gain the following so long as the ring remains in your possession:

a) A +2 bonus to your highest attribute.
b) A +4 insight bonus to the skill you have the most ranks in.
c) All racial bonuses to attributes and skills are doubled.  For instance, a halflings normal racial bonuses are doubled to: +4 Dex, +2 racial bonus on all saving throws, +4 morale bonus versus fear, +2 racial attack bonus with a thrown weapon, and a +4 racial bonus on Listen, Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks.
d) A +2 bonus to one attribute depending upon the class in which the bearer has the most levels at the time, as follows:

Fighter/Barbarian/Ranger/Aristocrat/Warrior: +2 STR
Rouge: +2 DEX
Commoner: +2 CON
Wizard: +2 INT
Expert/Cleric/Druid/Monk: +2 WIS
Bard/Paladin/Sorcerer: +2 CHR

e) All spells cast by the bearer are assumed to be +1 caster level.

The wearer of the ring was heavily enhanced even before he mastered it.


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Aug 25, 2002)

> First, Bilbo was hardly a 1st level halfling rogue.
> 
> At the start, I'd stat him as a say Ari2/Rog1




FWIW, I agree. Would've had less impact as a thread title, though.



> Secondly, the Ring offers one other power you don't mention - it enhances whatever power is native to you.




Excellent point! There is so much to consider, that its hard to keep track of it all. 

On consideration, I'd also raise its effective Charisma (and Ego), the closer it gets to Mordor.

There is also the slight detail of being able to perceive the minds of everyone else who is wearing a Ring, which I'd forgotten. 

This is a first draft - I'm actually fishing for more ideas before I submit it to ColonelHardisson and his ME site.


----------



## Celebrim (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, as long as we are fishing for ideas:

1) The above is good, but you might want to specify exactly what the purpose of the _ suggestions _ is as well as list examples of them.  The purpose of the suggestions is always to further the rings special purpose, _Return to Sauron_.  These suggestions therefore fall into four categories: a) suggestions to retain or gain ownership of the ring, b) temptations to use the ring so as to speed your corruption and make you more controllable by the ring, c) temptations to claim power for yourself (and thus make you more visible to Sauron) and d) suggestions to keep the ring safe from harm.

2) "It's been so growing on my mind lately..." When physically touched, the ring emanates a Sympathy spell to whomever touched it (DC 23, otherwise same as for suggestions, except that it is only cumulative +1 per year of ownership).

I agree that the CHR goes up as it nears its master, but that's probably a difficult thing to judge, +1 CHR per 50 miles closer than 400 miles?  I don't know.

I also agree that it allows you to percieve the minds of the other ring wearers, and ultimately (once you master the ring) command the other rings of power as if you yourself were wearing them.  However, I think this is a trained ability and not something you just get by wearing the ring.  I'm inclined to think that Frodo's ability to percieve the mind of Galadriel was due to his high wisdom further increased by the native power enhancing aspect of the ring.  Frodo was naturally perceptive, and so he became supernaturally perceptive as the possesser of the ring.  He wasn't using _ Detect Thoughts (Ringbears) _ because he hadn't trained himself to master the ring, and in fact only evokes the rings greater powers specifically at one point in the story (when he lays the geas/curse on Gollum).


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 25, 2002)

Once again, proof that Sep is God!


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice treatment Sep, but I have to ask: why did you choose LE for the Ring's alignment?

I'd say it is the definition of a NE entity if anything is. One of the ring's powers is to change the wielder to LE, but think about Gollum... if anything he is NE or CE...


----------



## Wolfspider (Aug 25, 2002)

Great description of the Ruling Ring.  Would you consider submitting it to the D20 Middle Earch conversion site (see the link below) if you haven't already?

Good job.


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Aug 25, 2002)

> I'd say it is the definition of a NE entity if anything is.




I agree, it's a tough one. I could go either way on this. My initial idea was to detail it as NE.



> Would you consider submitting it to the D20 Middle Earch conversion site




That's the plan. 

Anyone have any other ideas? Anything that I might have forgotten, that a d20 mechanic can represent?


----------



## Graf (Aug 26, 2002)

I was also pretty damn impressed.

One general comment as a uneducated tolkeen-type:
There are a lot of powers. The one rings powers functioned like those of the Cthulhu mythos IMHO, they were what they needed to be to fit the story.
(but i realize this is the grad student questioning the professor)

I also don't think that the one ring immeadiatly does anything when put on to the wear's stats. I liked the subtle thing when it turned up in the hobbit. When I later read fellowship it was nicely developed. (As I recall the books were written in reverse order but...)

I don't know that you need to have a specific spell for everything the ring did to manipulate someone in every scene in the books. 

maybe just a DC and an effect?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 26, 2002)

Not really anything helpful to add, but I'm very impressed by this.  Nice work Sep.


----------



## FungiMuncher (Aug 26, 2002)

One thing that I've always wondered about, and which the movie highlighted: Does the ring bestow the same abilities for different bearers?  In the movie, why wasn't Sauron invisible?  

I always thought/assumed that the ring bestowed an ability based on the race/personality of the wearer.  With hobbits, folks who tended to avoid danger, it granted them invisibility.  But perhaps it would grant a different power for different people.  For example, for a megamaniacal fighter type, it would bestow Greater Cleave (or at least magical boost to it).

Just a thought.  Very nice work!

FM


----------



## Celebrim (Aug 26, 2002)

The ring does bestow abilities based on the individual race and even the individual itself since it acts as a multiplier of whatever power is native to you.  But invisibility is not one of those powers.  In fact, the 'uncontrolled' 'invisibility' is a more of a side effect of the rings evil when worn by mortals in particular and everyone in general.  When wearing the one ring you are moved slightly into the 'wraith world' and thus become invisible to things that cannot see fully into it.  Note that it is actually not full invisibility.  Even in the Hobbit, JRRT notes that very bright lights cause you to cast shadows.  Sauron does not automatically become invisible, though, since he is master of the ring he might be able to should he wish to.

On the other hand, JRRT himself waivered about the exact nature of the invisibility.  And from the above explanation, it is not clear whether the ring actually made you invisible to someone like Glorfindel or Galadriel and had seen the light of Aman and were a denizen of both worlds yourself, or whether they would become invisible donning the ring, etc.  Certainly elves and other immortals wouldn't 'fade', which Sep correctly describes.


----------



## trix (Aug 26, 2002)

*Great detail*

You forget to mention what would happen if it is returned to Sauron and its relationship to the other rings.

Are Sauron's benifits confined to the spells and epic spell advantages?

I would say yes, since those are some nasty benifits, but state it in the description.  You might want to include some other benifit that might be realised when returned to Sauron.

The ring bearer can also read the thoughts and/or communicate with the other rings of power.

This is hinted by galadriel (i think) when she said something about bilbo/frodo not focusing on the other rings.  NOTE: I may be thinking of something out of tolkien's letters, but there is definately something in the book.

In addition, the owners of the other 3 rings of power were able to detect sauron as soon as he initially wore The One Ring.

There is definately some sort of telepathy between the wearers of the rings.

I would also add something along the lines of the master taking direct control over other ring bearers and being able to cast spells and have clairvoyance/clairaudiance at the location of each bound ring of power.

Something along those lines.  Otherwise, great stuff.  Tho... i wouldnt give the full item description to the players... that might be a bit too munchkinny.

-Tim


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 29, 2002)

I think this is a good interpretation of the One Ring, except in one regard. The One Ring enhanced the abilities that one already possessed. So, I'd say that there should be a bonus to skills in which one already has ranks. Perhaps the more ranks one has in a skill, the greater the enhancement.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Great detail*



			
				trix said:
			
		

> *I would also add something along the lines of the master taking direct control over other ring bearers and being able to cast spells and have clairvoyance/clairaudiance at the location of each bound ring of power.
> 
> *




This would be OK for the 9, and maybe the 7, but not for the 3. The 3 were the ones untouched by Sauron during their creation. Basically, if Sauron revcovered the One, he would know where the Three and their wearers were, and know everything that was done with them, but he wouldn't control them. However, just knowing all that would give him a tremendous advantage, letting him concentrate his efforts. The powers of all of them are linked, though, so when the One was destroyed, the powers of all the Rings faded.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 29, 2002)

What about the 9 rings for men and the 7 rings for dwarves? Have you decided what powers they provided (if any) to the original wearers - as well as the curses, of course!


----------



## wolff96 (Aug 29, 2002)

Celebrim said:
			
		

> *On the other hand, JRRT himself waivered about the exact nature of the invisibility.  And from the above explanation, it is not clear whether the ring actually made you invisible to someone like Glorfindel or Galadriel and had seen the light of Aman and were a denizen of both worlds yourself, or whether they would become invisible donning the ring, etc.  Certainly elves and other immortals wouldn't 'fade', which Sep correctly describes. *




I would say that the invisibility is a side effect for those that don't exist in both the real and spirit worlds.

After all, Tom Bombadil put it on and wasn't affected AT ALL. Sauron was more powerful when he wore it. That would seem to tell me that only mortals -- who don't exist in the spirit world -- become invisible.

It would be really interesting to see what would happen if Aragorn put it on -- or Gandalf, for that matter.


----------



## ktm71 (Aug 30, 2002)

wolff96 said:
			
		

> *
> It would be really interesting to see what would happen if Aragorn put it on -- or Gandalf, for that matter. *





I think the Invisibility was controllable.  Gandalf had the Elven
Ring of Fire & it seemed to allow him to disappear at times.  For
example look at the Hobbit:  While in the goblin caves, he blasted
a couple of goblins with a spell & vanished.  He later appeared
in the goblin cave.   In DnD terms, I'd say he cast a spell & willed
the ring to make him invisible (move equivalent or even free
action).  He then just followed the rest of the party until a suitable
moment of surprise was available.

Additionally the other Elven rings of power were able to hide
themselves from view (cast invis on an object?).  Only Frodo could
see Galadriel's ring because of the powers the One was giving
him.   

In a Dragon Mag from about a year ago,  they presented the
concept of a LEVELED MAGIC ITEM.   If the Rings of Power are
thus leveled items,  then at low "user level" the DCs to get
powers to occur on command are high & the save DCs from
side effects are low (to model the idea that the Ring hasn't 
consumed much of the wearer's life).  

So at 0th level (as when Bilbo found the ring), the ring would 
only provide Invisibility (a high Will save to negate, say DC 50.  Will Save only allowed if the user has SOME knowledge that he
could prevent the effect).   As the user puts in more focus in
controlling the Ring (by spending XP on it), the DC drops (so at
user level 1 the Invis Control DC is 40-45?).   Other powers are
granted at higher user level, and worse penalties appear as well
(say at 6th user level, Scry Other Ring & some powerful penalty).

Great work on the list of powers!  I'm stealing them for my campaign (seriously distorted Tolkien -> Isildur destroyed the One
Ring, but the others maintained their power.  So the Nine are
independent now)).  

ktm


----------



## Nathanael (Aug 30, 2002)

A little thing about the ring and its powers, especially invisibility: the ring could deny these powers at will by simply changing ring sizes.

When Isildur took the ring, he was later ambushed by orcs, as read in the book and seen in the movie. In the book, however, he dons the ring when the battle seems against him, and dives into the river to escape, using the invisibility of the ring to hide from the orcs view. The ring then slipped off his finger, revealing him to be killed by orc arrows, as it drifted down into the riverbed to be found by Smeagol many years later. So, the question you must consider is this: how do you determine when the ring will betray the wearer by just sliding off his finger? 

Also, Sam wore the ring and was totally unaffected beyond the granted invisibility. What special powers did Sam posses that kept him from the corruption and power of the ring that seemed to grasp hold of Frodo as soon as he got the thing? He was, after all, right on Mordor's doorstoop when he donned it, thinking Frodo dead...


----------



## trix (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Great detail*



			
				ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This would be OK for the 9, and maybe the 7, but not for the 3. The 3 were the ones untouched by Sauron during their creation. Basically, if Sauron revcovered the One, he would know where the Three and their wearers were, and know everything that was done with them, but he wouldn't control them. However, just knowing all that would give him a tremendous advantage, letting him concentrate his efforts. The powers of all of them are linked, though, so when the One was destroyed, the powers of all the Rings faded. *




Sauron wasnt able to control the 3 because they took them off as soon as they felt sauron put the ring on for the first time.

The 3 were wise to remove them... the 7 and the 9 were not.  The 3 made a pact to never wear the rings unless the whereabouts of the ring is known to be safe.  Its in the silmirilion.  Otherwise they too would have been controlled by Sauron.

Gandalf was entrusted one of the 3 rings, particularly the Ring of Fire.

-Tim


----------



## BluWolf (Aug 30, 2002)

I love the work on the Ring. I think it is very accurate and works within the parameters of 3E.

On a seperate issue; yes I would give an item LIKE this to a first level character if I wanted it to be part of the overall campaign.

Much like the Hobbit/LoTR, I would probably do it with out revealing it right away.

In fact I did this last year with a leveled version of a staff of power. The player stole it from his father thinking it a simple staff that would let him cast light at will. As the campaign progressed he became aware of the true nature of what he held. It freaked him out. He became paranoid and started using the staff less and less for fear of someone finding out what he had and taking it away from him.

Unfortunately the campaign ended when they were around 5th level (I moved) before he got to play some of the really cool powers.

Here is how I wrote the staff up:

Required Level	Total XP Needed	Power
0	                 0	Operates as a +1 Quarter Staff. Allows you to cast Detect Magic, Light and Mage Hand at will (as a standard action) per caster level.
3	                 800	Allows you to cast, Knock, Hold Portal and Mage Armor at will per caster level
5	                 1,600	By expending 1 charge (41 currently) you can cast Dispel Magic, Pyrotechnics or enlarge per your caster level.
7	                  3,600	The staff can absorb spells cast at you to recharge itself. By expending 1 charge you can cast Non-Detection or Passwall.
9	                  6,400	By expending 1 charge you can cast Fireball or Lighting Bolt.
11	                 10,000	By expending 1 charge you can cast Ice Storm or Teleport.
13	                 14,400	By expending 2 charges you can cast Telekinesis or Wall of Fire.
15	                 19,600	By expending 2 charges you may cast Plane Shift.
17	                 25,600	By Expending 2 charges you may cast Whirlwind
19	                 32,400	Your staff now grants you spell resistance 23. By expending 2 charges you may cast Summon Monster IX.

Of course this item doesn't have the scope or feel of an artifact like the One Ring but you get the idea.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Great detail*



			
				trix said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sauron wasnt able to control the 3 because they took them off as soon as they felt sauron put the ring on for the first time.
> 
> ...




Gandalf had Narya, the Ring of Fire.

Galadriel had Nenya, the Ring of Water.

Elrond had Vilya, the Ring of Air.

Here is a quote from The Silmarillion about the Rings. I was mistaken about the Elven Rings (on an important point, as trix noted):



> ...for the power of the Elven-rings was very great, and that which should govern them must be a thing of surpassing potency; and Sauron forged it in the Mountain of Fire in the Land of Shadow. And while he wore the One Ring he could perceive all the things that were done by means of the lesser rings, and he could see and govern the very thoughts of those that wore them.
> But the Elves were not so lightly to be caught. As soon as Sauron set the One Ring upon his finger they were aware of him; and they knew him, and perceived that he would be master of them, and of all that they wrought. Then in anger and fear they took off their rings. But he, finding that he was betrayed and that the Elves were not deceived, was filled with wrath; and he came against them with open war, demanding that all the the rings should be delivered to him, since the Elven-smiths could not have attained to their making without his lore and counsel. But the Elves fled from him; and three of their rings they saved, and bore them away, and hid them.
> Now these were the Three that had last been made, and they possessed the greatest power. Narya, Nenya, and Vilya, they were named, the Rings of Fire, and of Water, and of Air, set with ruby and adamant and sapphire; and of all the Elven-rings Sauron most desired to possess them, for those who had them in their keeping could ward off the decays of time and postpone the weariness of the world. But Sauron could not discover them, for they were given over into the hands of the Wise, who concealed them and never again used them openly while Sauron kept the Ruling Ring. Therefore the Three remained unsullied, for they were forged by Celebrimbor alone, and the hand of Sauron had never touched them; yet they also were subject to the One.




What's interesting, though, is that it is strongly implied that the Three granted powers without even being worn.


----------



## Cloudgatherer (Aug 30, 2002)

I'd give to a second level Rogue, it's too much for a first level character .


----------



## Dark Psion (Sep 2, 2002)

What became of the seven dwarven rings?


----------



## sword-dancer (Sep 2, 2002)

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> *What became of the seven dwarven rings? *




IIRC 3 was destroyed by dragon fire, and 4 were retaken by Sauron or vice versa.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 2, 2002)

Some were destroyed, some Sauron gathered up. He tried to bribe the dwarves at Erebor with them, in exchange for information that would lead him to where the One Ring was.


----------



## Celebrim (Sep 2, 2002)

I really hope we are refering entirely to the books...

"What special powers did Sam posses that kept him from the corruption and power of the ring that seemed to grasp hold of Frodo as soon as he got the thing?"

Humility, Wisdom, and (as Tolkien explicitly states) Love.  Frodo is humble, but unfortunately knows that he is special, whereas Sam never quite believes this.  Even so, Sam is not uneffected.

"...as it drew near the great furnaces where, in the deeps of time, it had been shaped and forged, the Ring's power grew, and it became more fell, untamable except for some might will.  As Sam stood there, even though the Ring was not on him but hanging by a chain about his neck, he felt himself enlarged, as if he were robed in a great distorted shadow of himself, a vast and ominous threat halted upon the walls of Mordor.  He felt now that he had only two choices: to forbear the Ring, though it would torment him: or to claim it, and challenge the Power that sat in its dark hold beyond the valley of shadows.  Already the Ring tempted him, gnawing at his will and reason.  Wild fantasies arose in his mind; and he saw himself Samwise the Strong, Hero of the Age, striding with a flaming sword across the darkened land, and armies flocking to his call as he marched to overthrow Barad-Dur.  And then the clouds rolled away, and the white sun shone, and at his command the vale of Gorgoroth became a garden of trees and flowers and brought forth fruit.  He had only to put on the ring and claim it for his own, and all this could be." 

I think Sam probably was least effected by the ring of all the ones who wore it, but that is not to say that he wasn't tempted as the above passage indicates.  Sam undergoes several temptation crisises, but because of the short time he has it and the good purpose in which he takes it he isn't severely effected.  One critical point is that Sam _NEVER_ claimed the ring for himself.   So, he was able to relinquish it by far the most easily (though not without being tempted).  Note the lines: "Now that it had come to it, Sam felt reluctant to give up the ring and burden his master with it again... 'You'll find the ring is very dangerous now, and very hard to bear.  If it's too hard of a job, I could share it with you maybe?'"

I think Sam also acquired powers from the ring beyond that of Invisibility.  He certainly conveyed an aura of awe and power, scaring or intimidating an otherwise potent orc warrior, and so we can assume that his native strengths were enhanced just as anyones would be (see my above post).


----------



## Dark Psion (Sep 3, 2002)

OK, I had to watch LoR on video again and Gandalf does call on his ring on the bridge facing the Balrog. I guess I missed that.

As to the powers of the One Ring, it apears to enhance other magic items as well. Sting seemed much more powerful when Bilbo wielded it while wearing he ring and I have always assumed it was the ring's enhancement that "Broke the Will" of the Guardians when they were using the Vial.


----------



## DerianCypher (Sep 3, 2002)

As to your question: 

Heck no.

I don't think I could handle a PC with this much power.

But, you did a great job stating the ring! Good job!


----------



## Belkunyn (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm a fan of both Tolkien and D&D, and i think you did a great job doing this item. I was just wondering one thing. Where you say that all XP costs normally associated with Epic spells are ignored, do you mean both for researching them and casting them or is it just casting them?


----------



## Shains (Jan 13, 2003)

*???*



			
				Belkunyn said:
			
		

> *I'm a fan of both Tolkien and D&D, and i think you did a great job doing this item. I was just wondering one thing. Where you say that all XP costs normally associated with Epic spells are ignored, do you mean both for researching them and casting them or is it just casting them? *




I understand that this topic is very old, however, I just found it,  I am going to use it in a campaign and was wondering this as well.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 13, 2003)

this thread deserves resurrecting... btw moderators, has this been archived? if any thread deserves it this one does...


----------

